# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thënia e ditës....

## land

Mendja ve kufijte, zemra i thyen !

----------


## land

Jeta eshte një semundje seksualisht e transmetueshme.

----------


## land

E verteta eshte se aeroportet kane pare puthje me te sinqerta se sallat e dasmave...

----------


## drague

> E verteta eshte se aeroportet kane pare puthje me te sinqerta se sallat e dasmave...


u bon shume "thenia e dites"(jo shumes) :buzeqeshje:

----------


## donna76

Mos i bej asnjehere  nder nje miku, s'ka per te ta harruar kurre !

----------


## land

> u bon shume "thenia e dites"(jo shumes)


Na nje tjeter per ty.


Mbjellim hashash ne FarmVille, e shesim ne Mafia Wars dhe leket qe nxjerim i lem ne Texas Holdem Poker. ahahahahahaha

----------


## stern

* Ndjenjat janë si ajo anija në mes të oqeanit, nëse nuk e kontrollon dot në drejtimin e duhur mbytesh.*

----------


## land

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=139302


 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lordlover

Është e tmerrshme kur pret dhe shpreson diçka kot, por më e tmerrshme është kur nuk pret dhe nuk shpreson asgjë.

----------


## stern

*Tani qe mësova si funksionon bota,ku dreqin ta çoj sinqeritetin*

----------


## stern

*Mos e thuaj gjithë atë që di, mos e beso gjithë atë që thuhet.....por edhe mos vepro gjithë atë që mundesh...................*

----------


## thirsty

sa me mire te sillesh, aq me shume ta fusin 

sillu keq, keshtu kane arsye

----------


## stern

*- Gjithmone duhet gjetur forca per te ecur perpara... ♥*

----------


## simply me

Mos kerkoni kurre gruan ideale, gruaja ideale eshte................. gruaja e tjetrit.

----------


## MI CORAZON

The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.  :perqeshje:

----------


## TikTak

e vertet koraxone po mu me pelqe ajo tjetra qe gjonat qe te shijojn ma shum jon gjonat e nalume hahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po e njejta gje eshte o Tik, varet se ne c'gjuhe e ndjen me shume. 

lol

----------


## xlindax

*Sikur jeta te ishte e bukur nuk do te lindnim te gjith duke qare.*

----------


## TikTak

jo mer daj se jeta osht e bukur po jon robt qe ja nxijn jeten njoni tjetrit. se ke nigju ti at shprehjen hell is the other people. po te pan se je mir ene shijo jeten nuk lejn gur pa leviz me ta nxi.

----------


## stern

*Burrat fshehin pasigurine e tyre ndaj grave, Grate fshehin neverine e tyre ndaj burrave.*

----------

